# Vario steel burrs?



## ahirsty (Jan 9, 2014)

Has anyone had any experience with the Mahlkonig Vario steel burr set?

Are they are big improvement over the ceramic for brewed coffee?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I have them and use them daily.

I'd say they are good.

It's cheaper to buy them from the us manufacturer than buy them from coffee hit.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

For filter / brewed coffee they are noticeably better than the as-shipped ceramic burrs

They last for ages too. Good value for money.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I think they are rated at something like 60kg.

For most people that's a couple of years.


----------



## ahirsty (Jan 9, 2014)

Do they grind course enough for french press? Do I just contact Mahlkonig directly? I did notice Coffee Hit was quite pricey!


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

They are baratza in the us.

Yea, they grind more coarse than would be realistically useable for anything.

Although believe it or not, French press tends to work better with a fine grind.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I think someone said it's actually cheaper to order the burrs from Baratza in the US directly than buying from a retailer here.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

ahirsty said:


> Has anyone had any experience with the Mahlkonig Vario steel burr set?
> 
> Are they are big improvement over the ceramic for brewed coffee?


Converted my Vario to the steel burr set - much better than the ceramic IMO - ceramic crunches where steel slices the bean. Deal with Baratza USA with confidence - very helpful and much cheaper than buying in UK and that's with postage included.

If you do buy from Baratza, strongly recommend buying the burr removal tool. Can only get it from Baratza. Makes removal so much easier.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

They grind better the coarser you go (the opposite of the ceramic burrs which are better when much closer together).

Don't forget to factor in customs charges when ordering from overseas.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Should have made clear - have bought several times from Baratza - took around ten days on average for items to arrive via US post. Items are covered by insurance as well.


----------



## ahirsty (Jan 9, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Should have made clear - have bought several times from Baratza - took around ten days on average for items to arrive via US post. Items are covered by insurance as well.


I have not ordered much from the US what charges/taxes get applied?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

VAT - 20% and import duty 2.5%. As it comes post rather than FedEx or DHL - seems to come under the radar. But even if you factor in the tax, it's still cheaper.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

That's great news about the couriers, as Parcelforce seem to get hold of anything I import and whack on all sorts of fees (a handling charges that are sometimes as much or more than the VAT charge)


----------

